# Tap water



## rookiecop (Mar 20, 2007)

Is my tap water okay? I'm planning for my first planted tank.
PH 7.2
KH 3 deg
GH 3 deg

Do I need to turn CO2 off when lights turned off? Or could I keep the CO2 on for 24hrs?
With the above readings, do I need to increase KH and GH to reduce PH swings?

Thnx
Rookie


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

They look good to me....it could go both ways with the swings so turn it on and watch it.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Your gh and kh readings are great. As far as CO2, you have multiple options - turn it at lights off; leave it on 24/7 and run an aerator at night; or leave it on 24/7 as long as your levels are not that high.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

your gh and kh readings are great! as long as you dont have a water softner


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Let me just say from the looks of it I wish I had tap water like yours....

The only other parameter you may want to check is Nitrate. If you're in the Us then it won't be an issue as your allowable levels are low, but here in the UK they are allowed to have levels up to 50ppm and I'm sure in summer they go above that at times.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

My tap water is right about where yours is. Ive been running my CO2 24/7 for months now and haven't had any problems with my fish. I do cut it back just a little after my "noon burst" of lighting goes off, so during the night it isn't up as high as it is when I have my lighting the strongest.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

K20A2 said:


> My tap water is right about where yours is. Ive been running my CO2 24/7 for months now and haven't had any problems with my fish. I do cut it back just a little after my "noon burst" of lighting goes off, so during the night it isn't up as high as it is when I have my lighting the strongest.


So you adjust it everyday?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Bottom line is that it's safer to turn off at night. There isn't any benefit that I know of for keeping it on at night. I turn mine on about an hour before lights on, so I could the co2 going before the plants wake up.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I have water chemistry envy! I live in the land of liquid rock!


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> So you adjust it everyday?


Well, I run my lights from 2 p.m. until midnight. I give the plants 42 watts of NO T5 lighting the whole time, and 55 watts of PC lighting from an AH supply retro kit from 6 to 10. I crank the CO2 up a little when I have the second light on and then turn it down when I turn the light off.

Does it make a difference? I'm not really sure, but I like to experiment.


----------



## DWIZUM (Jun 8, 2006)

K20A2 said:


> I crank the CO2 up a little when I have the second light on and then turn it down when I turn the light off.


How are you accomplishing that though? Manual adjustment? Solenoid valve or something?


----------



## LSD25 (Apr 15, 2007)

The water parameters are no problem. However, when/if having fish, it might be necessary to check, if those specific fish feel comfortable under these parameters.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

DWIZUM said:


> How are you accomplishing that though? Manual adjustment? Solenoid valve or something?


Oh yea man, totally manual, as in by hand.


----------

